# New 135 gallon coldwater tank



## steven1

i set up a new 135 gallon tank


----------



## FishMatt

Very NICE!


----------



## bmlbytes

That tank looks very nice in your room.

Are those actinic lights? You will know if you see blue bulbs in your hood. Actinic are meant for saltwater, but they can make a tank look cool too.


----------



## chughes737

Nice tank pics


----------



## Blue Cray

Do not take this the wrong way but, its a 135 why on earth would you put cold water fish in it? Thats a mini monster tank, scrap it and buy some monster cichlids or oddballs!


----------



## hXcChic22

:roll: You know, BC, not everyone wants to have mini monsters. Just because you do, and think anyone who keeps anything other than them in big tanks is a waste of space, doesn't make it the only opinion. Nor does it make you right. *sigh*


----------



## steven1

Blue Cray said:


> Do not take this the wrong way but, its a 135 why on earth would you put cold water fish in it? Thats a mini monster tank, scrap it and buy some monster cichlids or oddballs![/Q
> i prefer the fish that i chose because i had them for a long time and i like them


----------



## steven1

bmlbytes said:


> That tank looks very nice in your room.
> 
> Are those actinic lights? You will know if you see blue bulbs in your hood. Actinic are meant for saltwater, but they can make a tank look cool too.


bmlbytes umm they are not actinic lights. I never knew there were differences in tanks lights haha..


----------



## Blue Cray

hXcChic22 said:


> :roll: You know, BC, not everyone wants to have mini monsters. Just because you do, and think anyone who keeps anything other than them in big tanks is a waste of space, doesn't make it the only opinion. Nor does it make you right. *sigh*


Really? You really don't know what "don't take this the wrong way" means? Get over yourself princess.


----------



## hXcChic22

Blue Cray said:


> Really? You really don't know what "don't take this the wrong way" means? Get over yourself princess.


Don't take this the wrong way? You're pretty much telling someone who has obviously put some work into this tank that it's a crappy idea and he should get rid of it, to get something YOU approve of. Yeah, you obviously meant to say what you did for his own good


----------



## steven1

*Hey bc*



Blue Cray said:


> Really? You really don't know what "don't take this the wrong way" means? Get over yourself princess.


blue cray its obvious she has a point. Now stop arguing bc. we all like fish alright and if u only like tanks that got "MINI MONSTERS" and despise all other fish then go to monsterfish.com. If you want to see a real monster fish tank them jump in a pool of sharks OK PRINCESS BLUECRAY.. :fun:


----------



## Revolution1221

why do u have tropical fish in a "cold tank" you seem kind of new to fish keeping so i thought i would give u a heads up doing that is a big no no lol your fish need a heater the cold water and constant change of temperature can not only shorten their life span a lot but will make them highly susceptible to many different diseases like ick i work at a pet store that the owner is really cheap and wont provide heaters for all the fish tanks and trust me we are always fighting ick. And that "shark" is gonna get bigger than all the tropical fish and will eventually gobble them up.


----------



## Revolution1221

Blue Cray said:


> Do not take this the wrong way but, its a 135 why on earth would you put cold water fish in it? Thats a mini monster tank, scrap it and buy some monster cichlids or oddballs!


just because its a big tank "why on earth" would anyone have to keep big fish in it a big fish tank can be used for anything you please. I am getting a 180 and moving my community fish into it there is a lot more variety and you can have a lot more and they dont kill eachother (only sometimes) get over it


----------



## pinetree

It looks good and I love your goldies. I also like that your tank matches your living room decor. Kind of like living art


----------



## steven1

Revolution1221 said:


> why do u have tropical fish in a "cold tank" you seem kind of new to fish keeping so i thought i would give u a heads up doing that is a big no no lol your fish need a heater the cold water and constant change of temperature can not only shorten their life span a lot but will make them highly susceptible to many different diseases like ick i work at a pet store that the owner is really cheap and wont provide heaters for all the fish tanks and trust me we are always fighting ick. And that "shark" is gonna get bigger than all the tropical fish and will eventually gobble them up.


The temperature is at 75 degrees and the only tropical fish are the platys. The platys are thriving like every other fish in my tank. one platy already gave birth in my new tank. I know the Chinese hi fin shark will get bigger and i know a place were they sell fish and accept fish that outgrown their tanks. I got it all under control haha. If problems come up which i expect not to, ill be glad to accept your advise


----------



## steven1

pinetree said:


> It looks good and I love your goldies. I also like that your tank matches your living room decor. Kind of like living art


thank you


----------



## Blue Cray

hXcChic22 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way? You're pretty much telling someone who has obviously put some work into this tank that it's a crappy idea and he should get rid of it, to get something YOU approve of. Yeah, you obviously meant to say what you did for his own good


I do think it's a crappy idea and he should get rid of it, thats my opinion and my opinion alone. I don't care what you have to say, all you're doing is blowing things out of proportion just like I'd expect a teenaged girl to do. If you have a problem then send me a pm and leave it out of the public forum.


----------



## Tallonebball

Yeah Revolution your wrong. That shark isn't gonna eat any fish and its a pond fish so its fine in cold water. Your tank is very nice!
I also agree with Blue, he wasn't telling them to change their tank, I think if there had been an lol on the end of his first comment things would have been different. 
A lot is lost over typing lol


----------



## steven1

Blue Cray said:


> I do think it's a crappy idea and he should get rid of it, thats my opinion and my opinion alone. I don't care what you have to say, all you're doing is blowing things out of proportion just like I'd expect a teenaged girl to do. If you have a problem then send me a pm and leave it out of the public forum.


YOU ARE A HATER.. If u jump in the pool of sharks you will be doing your monster fish and me a favor


----------



## Tallonebball

steven1 said:


> YOU ARE A HATER.. If u jump in the pool of sharks you will be doing your monster fish and me a favor


Id advise you not to fuel Cray's fire, he just comes off rough over typing. Lets just drop it guys.


----------



## Guest

u guys outta back off from Cray. the guy isnt being rude he was just suggesting what he thinks is something he thinks is a good idea for that big a tank. why is the OP and tori getting their panties in a bunch is beyond funny.

i see Cray point of view. the dude is MFK'er and lets face it he just wants people who shares his passion. if you guys dont get it, i see no hope for u 2.

OP....ur tank is nice but am with Cray on this. that tank has a lotta potential but if this is what you like am happy for u. congrats on the new tank.


----------



## Revolution1221

steven1 said:


> The temperature is at 75 degrees and the only tropical fish are the platys. The platys are thriving like every other fish in my tank. one platy already gave birth in my new tank. I know the Chinese hi fin shark will get bigger and i know a place were they sell fish and accept fish that outgrown their tanks. I got it all under control haha. If problems come up which i expect not to, ill be glad to accept your advise


the thing is they may be thriving now but it is inevitable that you will eventually run into problems also 75 may be acceptable for goldfish and tropical it is the very high end of the temperature scale for goldfish and low end for tropical the real recomended temp for tropical is 78-82 and even at that temp goldfish will produce excess slimecoat with can toxify the water to the other fish if not kill them greatly shorten their lifespan the goldfish are just more hardy and can take it i keep all my tropical tanks at exactly 81 above 80 prevents a lot of fungus and disease. and just because the platy has already had babies doesn't mean that they are in perfect health they are nitorious for breeding and breeding fast and a lot lol. also the high fin will not only get big he will get 4 FEET which is clasified as huge. also the place may accept unwanted fish but i work at a petstore and we accept unwanted fish the thing is we like other places dont do it cuz we want to we do it for the customers there are already so many unwanted fish out there the tanks get crowded and we have to constantly clean them and nobody buys them so 90% of them get euthanized. you just may want to concider selling him now and switching your tank to a fully true cold water or tropical tank and so you know im not trying to be mean or judgemental only educate again i work at a petstore and help people everyday make the right decisions.


----------



## Blue Cray

Beeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooom!


----------



## Revolution1221

Eluviet said:


> u guys outta back off from Cray. the guy isnt being rude he was just suggesting what he thinks is something he thinks is a good idea for that big a tank. why is the OP and tori getting their panties in a bunch is beyond funny.
> 
> i see Cray point of view. the dude is MFK'er and lets face it he just wants people who shares his passion. if you guys dont get it, i see no hope for u 2.
> 
> OP....ur tank is nice but am with Cray on this. that tank has a lotta potential but if this is what you like am happy for u. congrats on the new tank.


the thing is he actually was being very rude and so what if he is monster fish keeper you cant force people to share your passion for big fish only its like those damn christians. i do get it i work with a guy who is a mfk'er and trust me he has a lot of huge fish and a lot of huge tanks but he doesn't ever discourage people for not wanting big fish he also likes small peace full fish but he just doesn't choose to keep them doesn't mean he is gonna put someone else down for not using there tank for them.


----------



## Revolution1221

Tallonebball said:


> Yeah Revolution your wrong. That shark isn't gonna eat any fish and its a pond fish so its fine in cold water. Your tank is very nice!
> I also agree with Blue, he wasn't telling them to change their tank, I think if there had been an lol on the end of his first comment things would have been different.
> A lot is lost over typing lol


nope im sure not wrong and first off it isn't a shark although it may be called one and secondly any fish will eat any fish that can fit in its mouth and trust me a fish that will get 3-4 FEET i repeat FEET even at 1 foot it sure the hell will eat a platty even if its by mistake and in a 180 gallon tank that thing will grow fast trust me. even peacfull fish eat other fish so figure out what your saying before you say it.


----------



## Guest

Revo has a point. if a fish can fit in the mouth of another fish its a meal. i had my red jewels finish off a full grown red claw shrimp in under two mins even though the shrimp was 3inch and the fish were 4.

as for 75f being high, i really wouldnt agree. i care for 9 golds and a moor that are at the very least 12 years old. they are in a 180 gallon pond and the water is at a constant 80f. there have been least 6 successful spawns with a minimum of 80% survival. i also care for 3 carps in my ex's pond and they are doing very very well indeed.


----------



## Blue Cray

Haha this is getting funny, popcorn anyone?


----------



## Guest

u bring the popcorn i'll bring the beer!


----------



## Blue Cray

Hahaha will do buddy


----------



## Revolution1221

Eluviet said:


> Revo has a point. if a fish can fit in the mouth of another fish its a meal. i had my red jewels finish off a full grown red claw shrimp in under two mins even though the shrimp was 3inch and the fish were 4.
> 
> as for 75f being high, i really wouldnt agree. i care for 9 golds and a moor that are at the very least 12 years old. they are in a 180 gallon pond and the water is at a constant 80f. there have been least 6 successful spawns with a minimum of 80% survival. i also care for 3 carps in my ex's pond and they are doing very very well indeed.


but i didn't say it was harmful for the goldfish its harmful for the other fish the goldfish are hardy and can tolerate the excess slime coat and being in slightly warmer water than whats recommended we actually keep our goldfish at warmer temps at work also to help prevent disease but you put another fish in there and it can be bad for them not to mention goldfish constantly urinate amonia at all times and really pollute the water and again they can withstand it but more delicate fish cant i think its like goldfish produce 50 times more waste than other types of fish of the same size


----------



## Guest

ok. here is what am gonna do. i'll drop a bunch of sensitive fish into this pond. lets call this an experiment? and see what happens. 

will be using 10 neons kept in a net bag to keep the golds froim eating them up.


----------



## Revolution1221

lol go for it neons would be about the worst choice tropical fish to use seeing as they are one of the most delicate and if this is an outdoor pond you can be sure any tropical fish is gonna die with the varying temperatures from night and day but of course you have to document the entire experiment lol


----------



## Guest

LOL assumption is the mother of all effups my friend. when i said constant....i meant CONSTANT. i do not have a variation in temps at this time of the year. maybe in the next few months, once the rains kick in, it will flux.

should i start a Blog on here?


----------



## Revolution1221

lol i dont care what you do but i forgot about the constant 80 degrees although i still beyond a reasonable doubt dont think they would survive.


----------



## Revolution1221

Revolution1221 said:


> lol i dont care what you do but i forgot about the constant 80 degrees although i still beyond a reasonable doubt dont think they would survive.


that is unless the pond is way understocked and there simply arn't enough goldfish to have a big enough affect on the water conditions.


----------



## Guest

lol now u r pulling tangents into the equation? LOl come on revo! make up ur mind. am headin out to the LFS to pick up the neons in an hour.

ok here is the situation:

Pond Size: 180 Gl.
Number Of Golds: 9
Number Of Moors: 1
Size: Smallest one is about 5 inches (body alone) and biggest is 7 inches (body alone).

control: 10 neons in my 55.

so 10 large golds & 20 neon tetras. lets see what happens?


----------



## Revolution1221

so your going to run a webcam on these neons at all times and going to keep them alive for a substantial period of time and so you know there life expectancy is 9 years


----------



## Guest

see there u go running that excuse for a mouth (in this case hands) off again. 9 years? LOL sure! guess u've had them that long? lol troll mofo.


----------



## Revolution1221

Eluviet said:


> see there u go running that excuse for a mouth (in this case hands) off again. 9 years? LOL sure! guess u've had them that long? lol troll mofo.


wow kid you know absolutely nothing try doing research and no i haven't had them that long but i know people who have had them 7-8 years do one search on google "neon tetra lifespan" first 5 results 10 YEARS do your ****************ing homework its obvious you know nothing maybe if you actually checked before trying to tell me im wrong you wouldn't look so destitute of any kind of knowledge.


----------



## Guest

keep it up  any other cusses u wanna throw my way?


----------



## Guest

Revolution1221 said:


> wow kid you know absolutely nothing try doing research and no i haven't had them that long but i know people who have had them 7-8 years do one search on google "neon tetra lifespan" first 5 results 10 YEARS do your ****************ing homework its obvious you know nothing maybe if you actually checked before trying to tell me im wrong you wouldn't look so destitute of any kind of knowledge.


1st off: WOW! usage of big words!
2ndly: i didnt say ur wrong. i said i dont agree. there is a HUGE difference. if you say they get to toxic, i wanna know its true first hand. am not about to listen to some weird troll tryin to be the top dawg here on a forum. if ur right, ur right. i reserve the rights to experiment it for my self. deal with it.


----------



## Revolution1221

Eluviet said:


> 1st off: WOW! usage of big words!
> 2ndly: i didnt say ur wrong. i said i dont agree. there is a HUGE difference. if you say they get to toxic, i wanna know its true first hand. am not about to listen to some weird troll tryin to be the top dawg here on a forum. if ur right, ur right. i reserve the rights to experiment it for my self. deal with it.


have at it! and calling me a troll isn't that supposed to be like an "internet troll" isn't that someone who provokes another person with off topic discusions according to wiki im pretty sure your the one who started provoking it and you even went on to say and i quote your exact words "I love egging on trolls" which by definition your exact words make you a troll hahaha!


----------



## Blue Cray

Revolution1221 said:


> have at it! and calling me a troll isn't that supposed to be like an "internet troll" isn't that someone who provokes another person with off topic discusions according to wiki im pretty sure your the one who started provoking it and you even went on to say and i quote your exact words "I love egging on trolls" which by definition your exact words make you a troll hahaha!


Give it a rest already kid, why must you spend your time here flipping out and arguing with eluviet? He knows what he's talking about and he's not going to stop arguing with you. Know when you're defeated and give up or grow up and get on with you life. 

We have arguments like this every week on here, most people know when to quit, I suggest you start catching on if you want to stay an active member here. There are kids 13 and younger who know when its time to quit, just think about it.


----------



## Revolution1221

Blue Cray said:


> Give it a rest already kid, why must you spend your time here flipping out and arguing with eluviet? He knows what he's talking about and he's not going to stop arguing with you. Know when you're defeated and give up or grow up and get on with you life.
> 
> We have arguments like this every week on here, most people know when to quit, I suggest you start catching on if you want to stay an active member here. There are kids 13 and younger who know when its time to quit, just think about it.


oh you mean like you couldn't give up arguing about using the tank for big fish and he couldn't give it up just


----------



## Blue Cray

Revolution1221 said:


> oh you mean like you couldn't give up arguing about using the tank for big fish and he couldn't give it up just


Just walk away man, just walk away./


----------



## Tallonebball

Revo your really an uptight loser if you ask me. 
"oh I work at a pet store so I know everything right" Hey I've worked at a pet store for three years so don't tell me I need to figure out what I'm talking about. Of course I freaking know a chinese hi-fin shark isn't a shark. Your the idiot who called it a shark in the first place and I know they get 3 feet long so preach to yourself.
Your the one who has obviously been using web pages to spread knowledge because I've already seen you use freaking "write whatever you want" wikipedia a couple times now, great source. 
We want people hear with experience and knowledge not people who read off web pages. 
slow your roll and take some chill pills, it takes a lot to piss me off.


----------



## Revolution1221

Tallonebball said:


> Revo your really an uptight loser if you ask me.
> "oh I work at a pet store so I know everything right" Hey I've worked at a pet store for three years so don't tell me I need to figure out what I'm talking about. Of course I freaking know a chinese hi-fin shark isn't a shark. Your the idiot who called it a shark in the first place and I know they get 3 feet long so preach to yourself.
> Your the one who has obviously been using web pages to spread knowledge because I've already seen you use freaking "write whatever you want" wikipedia a couple times now, great source.
> We want people hear with experience and knowledge not people who read off web pages.
> slow your roll and take some chill pills, it takes a lot to piss me off.


oh looks like your going to have to ban tallonebball he is talking **************** and by the way petco doesn't count as a pet store merely a distributor of animals and animal supplies and when i called it a shark i did it with quotations if you dont know what i was implying your a ****************ing idiot! and you know they get 3 feet long they how do you figure that they wont eat other fish ha and the only time i used wikepedia was to define internet troll so get your facts straight guy


----------



## Tallonebball

Hey I work at a local pet store that has run the Petco next to us out of business because we know our stuff. 
You know what assuming does? It makes a you know what out of you.
Hey maybe you should have metioned chinese hi fin sharks are endangered and shouldnt be kept anyways, but I bet wikipedia didnt say that so you didnt know it.
I have been on this site for over a year and guess how many enemies I have...0
You have 3 in a couple days.... guess which one of use will get banned?
Your not a know it all man so tone it down. You think a pH of 8.4 is normal. hah
Get your stuff straight I don't even feel like dealing with people like you.


----------



## Guest

/facepalm.

so noobs just dont know when to quit. 

Ps: Revo.....cussing is only gonna get ur sorry rear end banned lil man. Cheers!


----------



## steven1

*Hey*

YOU GUYS THERE JUST FISH OK........ WERE ARGUING ABOUT FISH.. Revolution just wants the best for all fish. Yeah he made have gotten wrong info from a dummy on the internet but its ok how is he suppose to know whats true and whats wrong. And Bluecray was being rude but its alright its his opinion, who cares. And bluecray i forgive you. That one girl was just trying to be nice. What im tryin to say is we all make mistakes and we need to forgive each other. SPIDER MAN OWNS IRON MAN...


----------



## Blue Cray

Wow really you're just gonna take a shot at Iron Man like that? Really nice...


----------



## Guest

where did Spidey and Iron Man come into play here?!?!?! LOL


----------



## sonicboomer

You have a really nice set up, steven!


----------



## Tallonebball

If youve seen iron man 2, then you would know spidey is gonna get a royal beatdown


----------



## steven1

sonicboomer said:


> You have a really nice set up, steven!


thank you very much, nice betta by the way


----------



## steven1

Tallonebball said:


> If youve seen iron man 2, then you would know spidey is gonna get a royal beatdown


if u seen spider man 4 and the show where spider man beats iron man and hulk. then you know iron man is gonna get a beat down lolz Spider man has Mary jane and aunt may, thats sumtin that iron man dont got


----------



## Guest

but doesnt Iron Man have that hot as hell pvt secrectary?


----------



## Tallonebball

I haven't seen spiderman 4, and I wish i hadn't seen 2 or 3 either lol
Iron man can have whatever he wants. Hulk is the man though


----------



## PostShawn

OP, nice tank. I have a 55 with a bunch of goldfish and a couple plecos right now. I'm going to need a tank like yours in a little while but love the tank setup. I agree that the platys need higher temps but if they are working for you then go for it. 






Oh, and Iron Man kick azz.


----------



## Revolution1221

hey what are the dimensions on that tank?


----------



## Buggy

I think the tank is beautiful. And other then the platys, the other fish are supposed to be in cold water (goldies, shark, loaches...). The platys will adapt to the cooler temps but it's not really good for them. The shark WON'T eat the other fish. I had one for over a year in a tank with tetra, platys, kribs and various other small fish. In fact, Chinese Hi Fins don't even eat meat. lol Mine was a big old baby (emphasis on the BIG) and was harrassed more by the others then the other way around. He will be happy in a big pond in a year or so but until then, he's fine in that tank.

And FYI, you need to stop the cussing even if it is censored. Not allowed here. ;-)


----------

